# Do you spray soffits first?



## Millions (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I've been painting for 6 years but just started spraying. Do you typically spray soffits then the stucco or siding? Or do you brush roll soffits then spray stucco?

Thanks!!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Millions said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been painting for 6 years but just started spraying. Do you typically spray soffits then the stucco or siding? Or do you brush roll soffits then spray stucco?
> 
> Thanks!!


I prefer to spray the neighbors cars first.


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

always spray yourself in the face with a little oil primer to start.


Jk, depends on the job. Usually paint body of house then trim tho.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Millions said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been painting for 6 years but just started spraying. Do you typically spray soffits then the stucco or siding? Or do you brush roll soffits then spray stucco?
> 
> Thanks!!


well if its a brick house yes, depends on the job, we dont see much stucco around here


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What color paint are you using? This might influence which part of the house to start on.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I would say there is really no set way.
I have changed the way I do it from 1 side of a house to another.

Some times I will do the walls and come back and do the overhang, eve, soffit what ever it is. 

Sometimes I will do the overhang then the walls.

The thing you really have to consider is can you shield, mask, or brush roll these ares faster.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Most of the time Spray overhangs, eves, soffits, shield and spray walls. P S watch you overspray you wouldn't want to wipe out the neighborhood. Lol


----------



## propaintersatlanta (Nov 27, 2010)

Spray the walls first to keep from dragging the shield around twice. Then spray the trim cutting in with the shield top and bottom. Use a 211 tip 1500-2000 psi

Sometimes its reversed if the wall is very dark with white trim


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Instead of carrying a shield for soffitts, I carry a mini-roller (no bucket). I spray half way down the back of the fascia board and roll out the rest. I find it a) faster and b) safer.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Spray body, then brush/roll all trim.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Any backrollers out there?


----------



## LocalPaintPros (Mar 14, 2011)

propaintersatlanta said:


> Spray the walls first to keep from dragging the shield around twice. Then spray the trim cutting in with the shield top and bottom. Use a 211 tip 1500-2000 psi
> 
> Sometimes its reversed if the wall is very dark with white trim


What paint are you pushing through a 0.011 aperture? Just curious. I have to constantly watch my guys don't try and contain the overspray and wind up putting it on too thin because they're not running as recommend by paint manufacturer.

To answer the question, fascia/soffits first with shields tucked under the shingles and not worrying much about overspray onto siding because it will be cut-into for brush & roll on stucco. But as was pointed out, this *can* vary job-to-job depending on colors, how rough the stucco is, etc.


----------



## Millions (Jun 5, 2011)

Great answers guys! It sounds like there's no right way to do it. I've done both ways and have decided I like to spray stucco first then spray or brush and roll trim and soffits.


----------

